# Yardworks 10" Electric RotoTiller



## goball (Sep 25, 2006)

My Mother who shouldn't be planting a garden still insists in doing so and bought an electric 10" roto tiller from Canadian Tire last year. Gearcase appears to never have had any oil or grease so driven (spur) gear has no teeth left. Product Code this year is 60-3813-4. Can't find a model number on it so hard to say who Canadian Tire had make these tiller for them and unable to find anyone who might sell the part. Hope someone can help.

Thx Goball


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you can post a picture of it, maybe someone might recognize it and be able to offer some assistance...


----------

